# Palm Party! Official opening and guest list...



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Gulfnews: Atlantis guest list revealed


ZOMG!

If anyone has any goss about celebrity spotting this weekend post it please!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

alli said:


> Gulfnews: Atlantis guest list revealed
> 
> 
> ZOMG!
> ...


I hear the REAL party this weekend will be at 360...

...Look out for a handsome 28 year old Boltoner who is just about to rise to fame!! He's like Hansel, so hot right now!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

That damn hansel!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

alli said:


> That damn hansel!


Alli,

Have you ever wondered if there was more to life, other than being really, really, ridiculously good looking?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I hear the REAL party this weekend will be at 360...
> 
> ...Look out for a handsome 28 year old Boltoner who is just about to rise to fame!! He's like Hansel, so hot right now!


I'm absolutely speechless (and that does not happen very often!)!!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Alli,
> 
> Have you ever wondered if there was more to life, other than being really, really, ridiculously good looking?



oh there is, and you can learn it at dereks' center for kids who cant read and wanna do other stuff as well.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Alli,
> 
> Have you ever wondered if there was more to life, other than being really, really, ridiculously good looking?


I wasn't like every other kid, you know, who dreams about being an astronaut, I was always more interested in what bark was made out of on a tree. Richard Gere's a real hero of mine. Sting. Sting would be another person who's a hero. The music he's created over the years, I don't really listen to it, but the fact that he's making it, I respect that. I care desperately about what I do. Do I know what product I'm selling? No. Do I know what I'm doing today? No. But I'm here, and I'm gonna give it my best shot.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

alli said:


> I wasn't like every other kid, you know, who dreams about being an astronaut, I was always more interested in what bark was made out of on a tree. Richard Gere's a real hero of mine. Sting. Sting would be another person who's a hero. The music he's created over the years, I don't really listen to it, but the fact that he's making it, I respect that. I care desperately about what I do. Do I know what product I'm selling? No. Do I know what I'm doing today? No. But I'm here, and I'm gonna give it my best shot.


You know Alli, there was a moment last night, when you were sandwiched between the two Finnish dwarves and the Maori tribesmen, where I thought, "Wow, I could really spend the rest of my life with this woman".


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> oh there is, and you can learn it at dereks' center for kids who cant read and wanna do other stuff as well.


Eva,

Obey my dog! KILL THE PRESIDENT OF MALAYSIA!!!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Crazy, are you not aware that I get farty and bloated with a foamy latte?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Eva,
> 
> Obey my dog! KILL THE PRESIDENT OF MALAYSIA!!!



Oh, Eva doesn't like being told what to do  Neither does Isabel


----------

